# UT Austin Screenwriting MFA Fall 2018



## Kjpermen (Feb 13, 2018)

Thought I would open this thread to talk about acceptances, waitlists, denies. Maybe even the anxiety of waiting on a decision? Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Zeno (Feb 14, 2018)

Be interested to know if they're contacting the production folks soon! Anyone heard anything on that front?


----------



## JayWFisher (Feb 14, 2018)

I got an email yesterday from Graduate Coordinator Mona Syed that I was on the wait list for UT-Austin's MFA Screenwriting program. They only accept 7 students, so if anyone who got accepted is planning on going elsewhere, let them know! It's definitely my top choice and I'm hoping I hear some good news!

Good luck to everyone who applied and please post here, on gradcafe, and on the MFA Draft Facebook group (join if you haven't already!) with any updates.


----------



## Kjpermen (Feb 14, 2018)

JayWFisher said:


> I got an email yesterday from Graduate Coordinator Mona Syed that I was on the wait list for UT-Austin's MFA Screenwriting program. They only accept 7 students, so if anyone who got accepted is planning on going elsewhere, let them know! It's definitely my top choice and I'm hoping I hear some good news!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who applied and please post here, on gradface, and on the MFA Draft Facebook group (join if you haven't already!) with any updates.



Do you know when they will make their final decisions?


----------



## JayWFisher (Feb 14, 2018)

Kjpermen said:


> Do you know when they will make their final decisions?



They told me no later than April 15.


----------



## Kjpermen (Feb 15, 2018)

JayWFisher said:


> They told me no later than April 15.



Thanks for the info. Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Jawmmin (Feb 16, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Be interested to know if they're contacting the production folks soon! Anyone heard anything on that front?



I applied to MFA production program at UT and received an email yesterday telling me that I was waitlisted


----------



## Jawmmin (Feb 16, 2018)

JayWFisher said:


> I got an email yesterday from Graduate Coordinator Mona Syed that I was on the wait list for UT-Austin's MFA Screenwriting program. They only accept 7 students, so if anyone who got accepted is planning on going elsewhere, let them know! It's definitely my top choice and I'm hoping I hear some good news!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who applied and please post here, on gradface, and on the MFA Draft Facebook group (join if you haven't already!) with any updates.



I also go that email yesterday but for the MFA production program. I have never been waitlisted before so I am bit confused on how to feel. I'm happy it wasn't a straight rejection. UT is my top choice also.


----------



## Zeno (Feb 18, 2018)

Jawmmin said:


> I also go that email yesterday but for the MFA production program. I have never been waitlisted before so I am bit confused on how to feel. I'm happy it wasn't a straight rejection. UT is my top choice also.


Getting waitlisted is not a rejection. I got waitlisted at Columbia University last year and reapplied this year and got another interview. Means you are a strong candidate among others but they just did not have enough spots. Sometimes final admissions committee decisions are subjective and about demographics. Also means you have a solid shot elsewhere and if you apply again.


----------

